# 5 Monate Mauritius



## Schlammtaucher1 (7. November 2017)

Moin in die Runde!!!

Ich werde ende Januar 5 Monate auf Mauritius verbringen....

Ich hätte da mal die ein oder andere Frage.... Kennt jemand vielleicht eine Unterkunft, bei der auch Möglicherweise die Möglichkeit eines Bootes besteht? Oder auch ein Auto?


Ich möchte dortauf jeden Fall angeln, Mefoköder werde ich mitnehmen, und Fliegen am Spiro ziehen....

Hat vielleicht auch jemand Erfahrung was die Seen und Teiche angeht? Hab ja ein bischen Zeit dort und werde ein bischen was ausprobieren denke ich.....

Schon mal besten Dank!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (7. November 2017)

*AW: 5 Monate Mauritius*

Hallo Schlammtaucher!

Erstmal herzlich Willkommen an Board! 

Hier mal einige Fundstücke aus dem Forum zum Thema Angeln auf Mauritius: 

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324570
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=25587
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=130424
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=85413


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: 5 Monate Mauritius*

Sorry, wenn ich so unverschämt frage:
Urlaub (wenn 5 Monate, hab ich den falschen Job) oder Arbeit da??

und herzlich willkommen bei uns - Franz hat Dir ja schon ein paar Links eingestellt.


----------



## Schugga (7. November 2017)

*AW: 5 Monate Mauritius*

Egal, ob Urlaub oder Arbeit - NIMM MICH MIT!!


----------



## Schlammtaucher1 (7. November 2017)

*AW: 5 Monate Mauritius*

Danke für die Willkommensgrüße! Bin eigentlich schon länger hier, hab  aber mein Kennwort vergessen und die mailadresse mit der ich hier  Registriert bin....Neuanmeldung schien mir da einfacher.

Danke auch für die Links, die kannte ich jedoch schon....

Ich werde dort mein Auslandsemester verbringen.... Ist bei meinem Studium verpflichtend, und dann muss man ja nicht zwingend in die Hölle#6#6#6#6

Also, ich glaube angeln, dass wird schon irgendwie werden, Mefoköder raus, und dann mal schauen was beist.... Cool wäre jedoch ein Boot, und wenns nur ein Kayak ist.... Biggame ist eher nichts für mich denke ich......

Also wenn jemand dort einen Kontakt hat.... Das wäre ein Traum, grad in Hinblick auf Unterkunft und evtl.fahrbaren Untersatz oder auch fishingpartner......


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2017)

*AW: 5 Monate Mauritius*



Schlammtaucher1 schrieb:


> Ich werde dort mein Auslandsemester verbringen.... Ist bei meinem Studium verpflichtend, und dann muss man ja nicht zwingend in die Hölle#6#6#6#6


#6#6#6


----------



## Franz_16 (7. November 2017)

*AW: 5 Monate Mauritius*



> Also, ich glaube angeln, dass wird schon irgendwie werden, Mefoköder raus, und dann mal schauen was beist.... Cool wäre jedoch ein Boot, und wenns nur ein Kayak ist.... Biggame ist eher nichts für mich denke ich......



Wenn ich die ganzen Reiseberichte und Infos aus Mauritius richtig interpretiert habe läuft es dort wohl eher schon in Richtung Big Game bzw. Ausfahrten mit professionellen Skippern. 

Eine "Privatboot"-Vermietung scheint es eher nicht zu geben. 
Du kannst natürlich mal schauen ob dich ein Fischer mal für einen schmalen Taler rausfährt. 

Das einzige was ich als "Strandvermietung" gefunden habe sind diese SUP (Stand up Paddling)-Geschichten. Aber zum Angeln ist das nix :/


----------



## daci7 (7. November 2017)

*AW: 5 Monate Mauritius*

Halt dich an die Einheimischen! Frag einfach unter deinen Kommilitonen rum bis du 'nen Angler gefunden hast und häng dich da ran 
Grüße,
David


----------



## nostradamus (7. November 2017)

*AW: 5 Monate Mauritius*

hi,
ich vermute mal, dass du was mit tourismus studierst. Stimmt es? Falls ja, sende ich dir mal paar infos, wie unsere studenten paar vorteile bzgl. reisen nutzen...


----------



## marcus7 (8. November 2017)

*AW: 5 Monate Mauritius*

Moin,

Ich war im September 2 Wochen auf Mauritius (Ostseite), Angelgerät hatte ich auch dabei, stand aber nicht im Hauptfokus.

5 Tage war ich mit Frau und einem Mietwagen unterwegs die Insel erkunden.

Generell war es so, dass auf die Ostseite permanent der Wind stand, das bedeutete ca. 3m hohe Wellen die sich an der Riffkante brechen, im Riff-/Lagunenbereich war es ruhig genug zum angeln, Kajak fahren usw. Dort hatte man jedoch nur 1-2,5m Tiefe und dementsprechend eher die kleineren Riff-fische.

Die Westseite war ruhiger, dort wäre in meinen Augen auch angeln vom Kleinboot aus möglich gewesen im etwas tieferen Wasser.

Geangelt habe ich sporadisch vom Hotelstrand und im Bereich Post Lafayette als ich den Mietwagen hatte. Gefangen habe ich einige verschiedene Trevallys, Riffbarsche und Trompetenfisch, einige Barrakudas verloren. Ich hatte ausschließlich mit Poppern und Wobbler gefischt, mit Naturködern nicht. Beim Schnorcheln habe ich auch kleinere Muränen und zwei verschiedene Snapperarten gesehen so bis 1,5kg.

Einmal mit einem Kleinboot zusammen mit einem Strandanbieter rausgefahren (aber innerhalb des Riffgürtels aufgrund der hohen Wellen), dabei zwei kleine Barrakudas und einen für dortige Lagunenverhältnisse anständigen Bluefin Trevally gefangen inkl. einiger kleiner Riffbarsche.

Laut Aussage der Einheimischen soll sich die Wetterlage im Sommer (also unserem Winter) dort soweit beruhigen, dass man auch mit Kleinbooten hinter den Riffgürtel fahren kann, das stelle ich mir interessant vor.

Gezahlt habe ich ca. 25€/Std., wenn man die Kontakte zu einem einheimischen Fischer hat/aufbaut geht es bestimmt auch günstiger .

Im Süßwasser habe ich nicht geangelt, beim erkunden der Insel allerdings  mehrere Flüßchen/Bäche gesehen, in einem mal angehalten und gleich  mehrere Karpfen gesehen (wurden wohl eingeschleppt laut einem  Einheimischen). Auch einen kleinen Marmor-Aal habe ich gesehen in einem  Bachlauf, in einem Teich im botanischen Garteen denselben in der  groß-Ausführung, ca. 130cm (sollen wohl über 1,5m werden).

Mich würde es mal interessieren, wenn Du hier regelmäßig berichten würdest über dein Abenteuer.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Schlammtaucher1 (8. November 2017)

*AW: 5 Monate Mauritius*

Nochmals danke für die Antworten :m:m

Ja, die Gewichtsklasse hört sich doch super an! Snapper, kleine Baracudas, Riffbarsche... Da ich vermutlich in einer Ferienwohnung sein werde, kann ich ja vielleicht sogar ein paar Fische verwerten...

Werde auf jeden Fall ausführlich Bereichten, was die angelei angeht.... 

Ich studiere Energiewissenschaften, Tourismus spielt nicht so die Rolle... Tipps was die Reise angeht würde ich natürlich trotzdem gerne annehmen:vik:

Das einzige, was ich jetzt eigentlich noch offen ist, ist eine Unterkunft inklusive Auto..... Hat da jemand vielleicht einen Tipp? 

Beste Grüße ersma!!


----------



## nostradamus (8. November 2017)

*AW: 5 Monate Mauritius*

Hi,
dann kann man das was ich meinte nicht nutzen. 

Viel Spaß 

mario


----------



## marcus7 (8. November 2017)

*AW: 5 Monate Mauritius*

Puh, ich war dort ja "nur" als Pauschal Urlauber.

Den Mietwagen haben wir für 30€ am Tag inkl. Versicherung bekommen, gemietet über ein Online Portal.

Mit Sicherheit gibt es dort günstig ein Zimmer und Auto für dich, nur haben die wenigsten Touris die passenden Kontakte.

Die Einheimischen sind unheimlich freundlich und hilfsbereit, habe ich in der Form noch nicht erlebt.

Wenn Du dir vorab Online ein Zimmer und einen Wagen für den ersten Monat anmietest und dann vor Ort deine Kontakte ausbaust, um eine günstigere Bleibe inkl. Auto zu suchen?

Anbei noch ein paar Eindrücke.


----------



## daci7 (8. November 2017)

*AW: 5 Monate Mauritius*

Frag mal an der Uni dort oder im Erasmus-Büro an deiner Uni nach - die wissen normalerweise Bescheid wie und wo man am besten und günstigsten unterkommt.


----------



## nostradamus (8. November 2017)

*AW: 5 Monate Mauritius*



daci7 schrieb:


> Frag mal an der Uni dort oder im Erasmus-Büro an deiner Uni nach - die wissen normalerweise Bescheid wie und wo man am besten und günstigsten unterkommt.



Mach es nicht, wenn du dich nicht blamieren willst! |kopfkrat 
Erasmus Progr. ist ein Förderprogramm der EU und das Ziel liegt nicht in der Eu und somit hat es nichts damit zu tun!


----------



## daci7 (8. November 2017)

*AW: 5 Monate Mauritius*

Schietegal - die wissen trotzdem wen oder was es zu kontaktieren geht. Ging jedenfalls für USA und die Türkei recht gut ...

PS: Sich bei denen zu "blamieren" grenzt auch an eine Unmöglichkeit ... wer öfter mal mit den Herrschaften zu tun hatte, weiß wovon ich rede. 
PPS: Grad nochmal nachschlage weil ich selbst ein wenig Zweifel hatte - seit 2003 ist das Erasmus Programm über die EU-Grenzen erweitert worden ...


----------



## nostradamus (8. November 2017)

*AW: 5 Monate Mauritius*

hi,
sorry, aber das ist quatsch! 
Türkei = Europa = Erasmus
USA = Viele Bundesländer/Unis haben kooperationen und daher wird es meist mit beraten! 

In 10 Jahren hatte ich noch nie einen Studenten der ein Semester in Afrika war und du bist der meinung, dass die guten mitarbeiter infos über 
Mauritius haben, obwohl sie damit nichts! am hut haben?????


----------



## daci7 (8. November 2017)

*AW: 5 Monate Mauritius*

Huch - bin ich da etwa jemandem auf den Fuß getreten?
Entschuldige bitte der Herr :q
Und ja - meist ist man nicht der erste Student einer Uni der sich auf die Socken macht und daher würde ich kackendreist die Mitarbeiter bemühen - besonders da das ca. 2min dauert.
Im schlimmsten Fall kriegt man eben ein Nein zu hören.


----------



## Danschman (11. November 2017)

*AW: 5 Monate Mauritius*

Versuch dein Glück an den Standabschnitten, an denen Felsen/Riff angrenzen. Dort kannst du auch mal bessere Snapper und Trevallies erwischen. Gute Plätze sind z.B. Poste la Fayette or Belle Mare.

Das Gerät würde ich auf jeden Fall aufrüsten, nur beste Komponenten verwenden! Ansonsten wirst du dich oft über aufgebogene Haken und Sprengringe und Co. ärgern.

Wenn du noch passendes Gerät und Köder suchst, schau mal bei gt-fishing.com vorbei!

Gruß


----------



## Schlammtaucher1 (14. November 2017)

*AW: 5 Monate Mauritius*

Super , vielen Dankfür die Tipps!
Reisebericht folgt natürlich!!!!


----------



## Schlammtaucher1 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: 5 Monate Mauritius*

Moin, ich bin wieder in Deutschland, heir mein versprochener Bericht....


Angeln  ist dort eigentlich gut möglich. Auf Hochseeangelei mit Leuten die ich  nicht kenne, hab ich nie so Lust, ich war also immer auf eigene Faust  unterwegs vom Land aus.



Über Sandboden geht  nichts, hab ich festgestellt.... Am Rande von Riffen oder noch besser  an Steilküsten geht aber die Post ab! Problem ist, dass sind auch  Ködergräber... Einmal nicht aufgepasst, und der Köder ist zwischen  Steinen oder Korallen, dann issser Weg. Manchmal kann man  hinterherschnorcheln und den retten, aber speziell an den Kliffs ist das  nicht Möglich. Auch die Fische nehmen gerne die Köder mit. Große  Fische, die mal ein paar Meter Schnur nehmen, versuchen natürlich immer  sich zwischen die Steine/Korallen zu flüchten, dann ist die Schnur auch  durch, keine Chance. 



An Ködern gehen  Meerforellenköder. Ich stehe ja auf die Spökets, die liefen dort auch  sehr gut,habe ich dort aber auch alle versenkt. Blinker sind aber auch  gut. Köderführung ist wie an der Ostsee, nicht Kriegsentscheidend,  wichtig sind die Plätze. Man braucht Struktur, dann läufts.


Gebissen  haben Stachelmakrelen (vor allem Bluefins) aber auch Barracuda und  Hornhechte sowie verschiedene Barschartige. Es schwimmen dort 2 Arten  Snapper rum (Silbersnapper und die andere Art kenn ich nur den  einheimischen Namen, le capitaine). Die hab ich aber ums verrecken nicht  an die Angel bekommen. 



Leider war meine  Ausrüstung zu schwach, ich dachte mit Mefoausrüstung sollte es gehen,  aber da hab ich mich gewaltig geirrt. Man würde da schon alles irgenwie  ausdrillen können, aber man hat das Problem das die Korallen und Steine  sofort die Schnur killen. Meine Bremse war aber nicht so krass, dass ich  das verhindern hätte können. Die meisten großen Fische hab ich so  verloren und deswegen auch irgendwann aufgehört.



Lustig  ist das Angeln mit Sbiro über Riffen mit der Fliege. Da beisst alles  Mögliche drauf, sind dann aber alle ziemlich klein, also ungefähr wie ne  Hand oder etwas größer. Dafür jeder 2.te Wurf ein treffer. 



Da  wo Sandboden ist, und ein bischen Pflanzenbewuchs, gibt es Sehr viele,  also wirklich viele Meeräschen. Ist nicht so mein Ding, deswegen hab  ichs nie Probiert auf die zu angeln, aber ich glaube ein Versuch mit  Pose/Teig oder Fischstück sollte ganz witzig werden....Als Beifang  vermute ich verschiedene Meerbarben....


Die  Einheimischen angeln mit Bambusruten auf so ganz kleine Fischchen, und  mit Natüköder auf Schnapper/Riffbarsche. Hab aber nie gesehen, dass die  Jungs was großes gefangen hätten, dafür viele kleine, die auch gegessen  werden.


Ansonsten kann ich sagen, selektion mit  der Ködergröße ist nicht drin....Auf ein 18g Spöket beist ein  Handgroßer Wabenrriffbarsch, genauso wie ein wirklich großer Hornhecht,  ist ganz egal. Die größeren Fische haben alle am Tag gebissen, Flut ist  dabie deutlich besser als Rückläufiges Wasser... Nachts ging nur mit  Spiro/Fliege an den Riffen was, aber nur kleine, meißt Soldatenfische. 



Ich  habs leider versäumt am Hafen zu angeln in Port Luis. Das ist der  einzige große Hafen dort. Im Industriebereich kommt man nixht ans Wasser  weil alles abgesperrt ist, und an der PortLuis Waterfront war mir  einfach zu viel Trubel. Aber wenn das jemanden nicht stört, ich hab dort  dicke Brocken jagen sehen, ich bin mir wirklich nicht sicher was, aber  ich glaube sogar Thuns. Außerdem sprangen Meeräschen auf der Flucht ausm  Wasser. Die Waren aber bestimmt auch so 40cm groß, der Jäger muss also  schon ein dicker Brocken sein denke ich.... 



Im  Allgemeinen muss man sagen, tolles Reiseziel. Tolle Insel! Teilweise  super tolle Landschaften, Leute sind gut drauf und das einheimische  Futter ist auch gut.....Außerdem die schönsten Strände die man sich  vorstellen kann....


----------



## marcus7 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: 5 Monate Mauritius*

Danke für den Bericht :m


----------

